# Peeing on the bed



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

I've had a problem with Bella about peeing on the bed for awhile now but it's come to the point where I have no idea what to do anymore and I've hit my limit. At first I thought it was caused by a problem so I took her in, she got a clean bill of health, I started cleaning the litter box daily and washing it out completely once or every other week. She was doing good but would still randomly pee on the bed once in awhile, it wasn't too big of a deal because it wasn't happening often. Last week she peed on the bed when my bf and I went to pick up my prescription from the pharmacy, we came home briefly after my doctors appointment and she was acting fine as soon as we came back from the pharmacy there was a fresh pee spot on the bed. We put temporary blankets on the bed, ones that she's had before so they weren't new. She was fine again until a couple days ago when we went to the store, we were gone for the most half an hour, we come back and she peed on the bed. This morning I hit my limit, I wake up to her peeing on the bed right next to me! I spank her, she jumps off the bed and pees on the floor! She has been kicked out of the bedroom until we find a solution to this problem. Her litterbox is clean, I just checked, I don't know what else the problem could be! She has no problem using the litter box all day long, but randomly decides to use the bed. I plan on taking her into the vet to make sure everything is okay which I'm almost positive it is. The only cats allowed in this room are her and my bf's cat Kitter so it can't be territorial, although my bf had a kitten playing with Bella in the bedroom and he did run around and sleep on the bed. Could she be peeing on the bed because of that kitten even though she was playing with him and cuddling with him? This is the first time she has peed on the bed while I'm still sleeping in it. I wouldn't be as upset about it except for the fact that I'm pregnant and can't be around cat urine. I'm at a complete loss as to what to do. This is my first cat that I've ever had, I've had her since she was born and I feel as though I completely failed as a cat mommy. Anyone advice or thoughts as to why she is doing this and how to stop it would be greatly appreciated! I hate not having her in the bedroom with me but at this point in time it seems as the best thing to do


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

My first cat peed on my bed a couple times, as well as on other soft surfaces all over the house -- on throw rugs, the couch, inside a guitar case, etc. I don't know if this will work for you, but it did for us: On the theory that she wants a _soft place to pee_, I put a second litterbox next to the regular one, but put only a liner and a couple sections of folded newspaper in it. From that point on, our cat peed like a champ on the newspaper. I wish all cats would do that; it's cheaper and easier than litter!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would clean the litter t_wice_ a day, morning and evening. Don't give her any excuse for not using the box. If you don't have a second litter tray, do get another one or two, some cats like to pee in one and poop in the other; some don't like to share with other cats. Ban her from the bedroom at night. No one wants to wake up to cat pee in the bed! Keep the bedroom door closed when you're not in it, or keep a plastic sheet over the bed. It does sound like she is "marking" because of the kitten being in there. If she checks out OK with the vet, you'll know this is a behavioural thing and not a UTI and nothing that you've done as a "bad mommy" so don't beat yourself up. With the extra litter boxes, her peeing may resolve itself. Always _praise her_ _when you do see her using the litter box_. Swatting or physically punishing her will not work, and make her feel stressed and unloved. Actually try to give her extra one-on-one time petting, grooming her, cuddling. It could be the kitten is already making Bella feel stressed and she doesn't really like kitty in_ her_ territory. Sorry you're having to deal with this now, and hope things work out better for you.


----------



## Tina (Dec 13, 2010)

I understand your frustration. As much as you try cleaning and adding cat litters don't help. My cat did and on occasion still does what yours is doing. It's been years without a solution. I clean the cat litter all day and on occasion shed still go on the bath mat or bed. 

In our case I think it's anxiety related. Her way of saying she is mad. Locking her out of the room once she just peed on the sofa. It's horrible. She'll go months on end without a problem then suddenly she remembers she pissed that we went out of town or something in the home changed. 

Our only solution has been to keep changing the cat litter so she has no incentive to pee elsewhere. Doesn't stop her but at least I know she can go there. Otherwise we just got top of the line mattress protectors. I'll clean blankets or rugs by hand first and douce the whites with bleach, then run it through the hot cycle. In the meantime I just give her all the love and attention she van have and keep alert of her behavior to see if she seems upset and may retaliate. 

I'm interested to hear from others who've dealt with this too.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, I've had this problem for a long time with a cat named Priscilla. Same thing. Any soft surface but so far, thank goodness, not the furniture. And it's random. She'll go for months without doing it on the bed and sure enough, I let my guard down and I'll find the bed wet. I use waterproof mattress covers just in case and keep the bedroom door closed. I pick up everything I think will be attractive to her. She's not really even my cat, she was my mother's cat but she's always had this problem so it's not anything new. But as frustrated as I get with her I _never, never, never ever_ hit her. That would just make the matter worse because it would only add stress to whatever the problem is. 

Sometimes no matter what you do, a cat will not change this kind of behavior. Try the things people have suggested here, and if that doesn't work, then do your best not to give her the opportunity. You might also try confining her to a small area with a litterbox for a week or so to familiarize her with it's use again.


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

After I posted this post I decided that I would just dump out the litter that was in there even though it was perfectly fine and scrub the whole box. I'm happy to say that ever since I've done that she has not peed on the bed or even acted as she was about to! Kitter does have very strong smelling urine so I'm thinking that maybe that smell was left in there even though we couldn't smell it. I'm so happy she's been better!!!


----------



## missy (Apr 23, 2010)

When I had my Bengal kitten, I had this problem with her. It happened when I tried to switch litter brands and she was also being brought into a new home. Suddenly she peed on the middle of my bed, soaking my mattress in urine. On top of that, she peed next to her litter box several times; apparently it wasn't clean enough, even though there was only one thing in the entire box.

She also peed on soft surfaces, such as doughnut beds, pillows, and even plastic left on the floor.

My solution was:

1. Immediately switch back to the litter the breeder had been using; i.e. her favorite kind of clumping litter.

2. Give her two large and yet low-sided boxes of her own, placed in her own room. This way she had one box to pee in and one to poop in. 

3. I cleaned all boxes in the house twice a day.

4. I kept the door to my bedroom shut at all times. I never gave her the opportunity to go exploring anywhere near my mattress again!

5. I bought product to thoroughly clean the mattress.

6. I also took her into the vet for a check-up. It was not medical.

She started using her two boxes. She definitely was happy to have two litter boxes. I still did not trust her near my bedroom, because I wasn't convinced that she couldn't still smell where she had urinated on the mattress (it was before she had been spayed and her urine was very strong even though she was only four months old).

My vet told me that kittens are not territorial, so I would not think it had anything to do with territory at that young age. I don't know how old Bella is, but take this under consideration. Also does Kitter need to be spayed/neutered? If s/he has strong smelling urine, it makes me think s/he is nearing that time.

Before spaying, my Bengal kitten had very strong smelling urine. After spaying, my Bengal kitten had normal smelling urine. What a huge difference! It must have been driving all the other cats crazy.:smiles

Good luck to you!:kittyturn


----------



## Tina (Dec 13, 2010)

Nooooo she did it again! Ivory went months with no accidents. We have a brand new mattress with all brand new blankets so there is no existing smell. I'm annoyed because the scent went through our mattress pad. There is supposed to be a guarrantee. I'll be calling tomorrow.


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

@Tina, I have found with Bella that if I bring in blankets that have no smell of the house she will mark them. Try washing any new blankets you bring home before you even put them on the bed, its worked for me so far.


----------

